# replacing stock bf goodrich with what??



## speedydog5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am purchasing a 06 that has a bad tire on it rest have 19 k on them ive read of all bad reviews on the bf goodrich what is everyone else replacing there stockers with want a good all around tire summer and winter as car may be driven once in a while in winter as i live in Chicago


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I DD mine here in PA, we get about the same weather as you in Chicago, except you get extra snow of course.

I have Bridgestone Potenza 960AS and love them. I also have a set of ContiExtremeContact DWS that are just about as good, but at a little less dry traction and more road noice, but are supposed to have a longer treadwear.

Its up to you, the Potenza are about $40 more each the the DWS though and aren't that different.

Hope this helps.

I also heard good things about the Sumito HRZ3 all seasons if your on a budget. They are about $100 each for stock 17s.


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok so I have a BF Goodrich g-Force 235/50-18. I bought the car and it currently has ~18500 miles on it.

First let me say I rotate my tires every ~6000 miles. I was getting ready to do the 3rd rotation and I notice the tread is almost gone. I get out my tread gauge and sure enough they are right on the boarder line of needing replaced.

Anyone ever warranty their tires? PITA?
___________________


----------



## oz_monaro (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a set of bridgestone potenzas and around 50% tread. Not too impressed with them. Traction was greater with my Dunlop direzza 101s. Ride comfort and road noise are equal, smooth and quiet.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Winter/summer tires are going to be a compromise that do neither the best. The BFG KDWS that came stock on car exhibit that. There were reviewed back in 2004 as being as hard as a banker's heart. They wore well but didn't grip well. IMHO dedicated summer tires and then a switch to Blizzaks in the winter will help keep the paint side up on the car. 

BTW the poster that's only getting 18-19K on tires is either driving the car extremely hard or there's something wrong with the suspension/alignment. I drive fairly hard, don't rotate at all and still get about twice that with good summer tires.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I went with Goodyear Eagle GT's 245/45/17 and they ran about $120 each. They are all season but handle great and I am very happy with them.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

lackneramanda said:


> Ok so I have a BF Goodrich g-Force 235/50-18. I bought the car and it currently has ~18500 miles on it.
> 
> First let me say I rotate my tires every ~6000 miles. I was getting ready to do the 3rd rotation and I notice the tread is almost gone. I get out my tread gauge and sure enough they are right on the boarder line of needing replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm getting these pups when my lol Cooper Zeon A/S's wear out. Don't laugh, the dealer threw them on to "sweeten" the deal. Gotta say, they've held up to quite a bit of punishment, and they corner well so they aren't bad, but they don't hook unless you really feather your launch.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Great choice! Star Specs are amazing tires. Cornering is unmatched. Just remember it's not a tire built for straight line performance. I'll be getting these when my Azenis rt-615k's wear out.


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

I went with Continental DW for the Summer and Dunlap for the Winter no complaints. I had the OEM tires and they last 28K, granted they were worn and not beat on, however, for these cars that's good. I live in North Suburb of Chicago so used to Snow.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Continental DWS if you want all season, the DW if you want summer only. Good tire, inexpensive.


----------



## Duffman (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought my GTO last year with 5k miles on it, and the tires were already shot. I'm assuming whoever owned it before me only drove it when they felt like tearing up the track.. Can anyone recommend a good set of drag radials? I don't want to break the bank with new tires, but I don't want to get the cheapest tires available either.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have 3 OEM GoodRich tires I am selling if you are looking for a few to get by for a while. http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/goodrich-g-force-tires-sale-34069/


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I just installed these .. Hankook V12's Discount Tire Direct 109.00 delivered + 13.00 road hazard warranty....

Beware ~~~ The OEM BF Goodrich G-Force are no longer being made.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I just installed these .. Hankook V12's Discount Tire Direct 109.00 delivered + 13.00 road hazard warranty....


They were high on my list. Lots of bang for the buck with them.


----------



## VMRWheels (Jul 28, 2011)

Hankook Ventus V12's and Continental DW's are two of our best selling tires. Thumbs up for both of those from us!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

^^^^^


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Great choice! Star Specs are amazing tires. Cornering is unmatched. Just remember it's not a tire built for straight line performance. I'll be getting these when my Azenis rt-615k's wear out.


Yeah, I dunno... I might get a separate set of (widened) 17s some day with Mickeys if I ever feel like getting serious about the 1320... I haven't been yet. I do enjoy taking corners in this car, but those are definitely on the order list. I don't really care about my times or RWHP... I just know it's quicker than anything around here so far.


----------



## machoponcho (Mar 10, 2011)

I am to wanting a new tire that is the best for straight take off I don't care about cornering or winter tires as it rains like three days a year here. no drag radials I need something with at least a 200 tread wear.


----------

